# Once and for all: can sand be top-dressed on clay-rich soil?



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

It's been said on the interwebz that mixing sand with clay soil creates a substance that is like a viscous concrete slurry which dries into an impenetrable cement.

Is this true, or can sand be put on clay-rich soil without issue?

I'm tired of trying to use topsoil to level my lawn, and want to use sand. Even if I had endless money, motivation, time, and energy... I'm not having good results with soil, so think I should try sand instead.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

In the absence of organic matter, you should not mix sand and clay or you could get something similar to concrete. As long as you have a good supply of organic matter, this will not happen. But if you add sufficient organic matter to your clay, you won't need sand anyway, so it's irrelevant.

I would get some good quality bulk compost.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

have you done a jar test to determine that its clay?

https://www.gardeners.com/how-to/what-type-of-soil-do-you-have/9120.html


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes, it is clay (well, that's not quite accurate as written; it has clay in it).

My organic matter from a soil test was 6%, I believe... is this enough organic matter to allow me to use sand as a lawn-leveller?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

sheepfescue said:


> Yes, it is clay (well, that's not quite accurate as written; it has clay in it).
> 
> My organic matter from a soil test was 6%, I believe... is this enough organic matter to allow me to use sand as a lawn-leveller?


6% OM is very good. Not sure I would use sand as a lawn leveler though unless you till it in with the soil beneath. And if you do that, you don't need to amend.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can topdress with sand without any problems. I've done it, connor ward, Ryan knife, athletic fields, golf courses, etc. You can't make concrete without cement.

Do NOT tilt sand into clay, only topdress. That will create a big uneven mess.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

g-man said:


> You can topdress with sand without any problems. I've done it, connor ward, Ryan knife, athletic fields, golf courses, etc. You can't make concrete without cement.
> 
> Do NOT tilt sand into clay, only topdress. That will create a big uneven mess.


Interesting to know. I stand corrected again!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Sand is for leveling.

Compost or good topsoil is for improving your soil.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Babaganoosh said:


> Sand is for leveling.
> 
> Compost or good topsoil is for improving your soil.


I guess sand is much cheaper than compost, so that makes sense.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I top-dressed my test area (400 sqft) this fall. I'm already obsessed. Not only does that area look better than the rest of my yard but I can now mow at 1.25" without scalping. I'm already set on during the rest this spring.


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

In the summer I leveled a spot where a large oak tree once loves with sand from an old sandboz from my daughter. I mixed a small amount of topsoil from the area and it sits on top of hard clay. Seeded heavy in the spot along with the rest of the yard and it seems to be doing better then all the rest despite being in several inches of sand


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > Sand is for leveling.
> ...


There's also no potential weed seeds in sand.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Babaganoosh said:


> Sand is for leveling.
> 
> Compost or good topsoil is for improving your soil.


This. :thumbup:


----------

